# Is AC mandatory for UBER?



## Alvadore34 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi guys, I've decided to drive for uber but my car doesn't have AC. You guys think uber gonna approve my car or I should buy another car?
Thanks


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

It'll be on the site under the vehicle requirements for your area but I believe that working heat and AC is a universal requirement.

Trips get awkward and return trips are steamy when your blower motor quits 15 miles into a 45 mile trip in July.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

When I started over 3 years ago. A/C, power windows, all hub caps and original paint were all mentioned as required. 
After all the pay cuts for drivers, those things are no longer mentioned. 
It is all based on limiting pax complaints.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Depends on location and time of year. Let's just say I have a winter car and a summer car.

Don't run out and buy a car with AC....assuming it's cold in Eugene OR these days. If you stop driving Rideshare suddenly (for whatever reason) you will be stuck with a probably more expensive car.


----------



## Fearmonger (Nov 16, 2017)

What kind of car comes without AC in the 21st century?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Alvadore34 said:


> Hi guys, I've decided to drive for uber but my car doesn't have AC. You guys think uber gonna approve my car or I should buy another car?
> Thanks


The AC doesn't work or it didn't come with the car?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Fearmonger said:


> What kind of car comes without AC in the 21st century?


One that you bought used off Craigslist at a great price but didn't do a good enough job inspecting.


----------



## Chefbumbum (Nov 16, 2017)

It is a requirement in Florida.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Alvadore34 said:


> Hi guys, I've decided to drive for uber but my car doesn't have AC. You guys think uber gonna approve my car or I should buy another car?
> Thanks


It's a requirement in DC....but you can get away with Metallica in most other places.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> It's a requirement in DC....but you can get away with Metallica in most other places.


I see what you did there...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Alvadore34 said:


> Hi guys, I've decided to drive for uber but my car doesn't have AC. You guys think uber gonna approve my car or I should buy another car?
> Thanks


Uber in AZ will approve you. No AC, no problem. Just roll the windows down.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uber in AZ will approve you. No AC, no problem. Just roll the windows down.
> View attachment 195278


Aren't there prairie schooners out there..?

A little wind and magic happens...

Or was that just an old wives tale...?

Rakos


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

It is a requirement in Sacramento, but of course even aside from the pax, you would die driving in Sac in the Summer with no air conditioning...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> It is a requirement in Sacramento, but of course even aside from the pax, you would die driving in Sac in the Summer with no air conditioning...


Just how DID those settlers do it...???

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> It is a requirement in Sacramento, but of course even aside from the pax, you would die driving in Sac in the Summer with no air conditioning...












In Fresno it's also highly recommended


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

If I got in a car in summer I would ask if the guy could turn on the AC.

"Sorry, it's broken".

I would conclude my ride quietly, give him a 1 star.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't know whether it's a requirement or not but on a hot day you'll be getting nothing but 1-star ratings with no A/C.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

In the stagecoach days...

They didn't have AC...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

NO tip = no AC...i will be 1 starring and reporting you for a reason up to my discretion.

As far as heat? No tip = my pleasure. All windows are cracked already and heat will be at my disclosure. You people are germy and I like being NOT sick.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Shakur said:


> NO tip = no AC...i will be 1 starring and reporting you for a reason up to my discretion.
> 
> As far as heat? No tip = my pleasure. All windows are cracked already and heat will be at my disclosure. You people are germy and I like being NOT sick.


I like tips like the next guy...but you expect tips as soon as they enter your car?!


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> I like tips like the next guy...but you expect tips as soon as they enter your car?!


GHI345JKL


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

AC isn't mandatory, it's okay if you prefer Inter.












Alvadore34 said:


> Hi guys, I've decided to drive for uber but my car doesn't have AC. You guys think uber gonna approve my car or I should buy another car?
> Thanks


When you say it that doesn't have AC do you mean it isn't equipped with AC or the AC is broke? Even if it's the former I doubt that they can tell when you sign up whether your car has AC or not. Obviously when summer comes (depending on where you live) riders could be a bit unhappy about this and either give lower ratings or maybe even report it to Uber.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mandatory in Oregon, checked at every vehicle inspection I have been thru for both companies.

If it was hot and you denied me AC as a pax and gave me some bs about rolling down the window, I would 1 star you and report your ass in a heartbeat. I don't care if mandatory or not.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Mandatory in Oregon, checked at every vehicle inspection I have been thru for both companies.
> 
> If it was hot and you denied me AC as a pax and gave me some bs about rolling down the window, I would 1 star you and report your ass in a heartbeat. I don't care if mandatory or not.


You wouldnt even have to go that far, you can exit the vehicle and wait on the next driver. Ill be reporting and 1 starring you before you are able to do the same for me because youll be trying to order another ride . And no I dont need to "get tough" I will have already pre dialed the police to give you any assistance necessary to exit the vehicle. 

You do not control my vehicle. You can use your own car for that.


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ribak said:


> It's a requirement in DC....but you can get away with Metallica in most other places.


More like "You can get away without Metallica if you have AC (in) DC. For your market might be different tho"


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Alvadore34 said:


> Hi guys, I've decided to drive for uber but my car doesn't have AC. You guys think uber gonna approve my car or I should buy another car?
> Thanks


Run it through, & see what happens,it's winter,who's worried about aAC unless your in the south, GL



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Uber in AZ will approve you. No AC, no problem. Just roll the windows down.
> View attachment 195278


ROFLMAO


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Aren't there prairie schooners out there..?
> 
> A little wind and magic happens...
> 
> ...


That's more for the prairie lands of the Oklahoma Kansas region. Out here in the Sonoran Desert we prefer this as our mode of transportation.









This type of "single trailer" transportation allows for easy operating through our desert/mountainous terrain.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Fearmonger said:


> What kind of car comes without AC in the 21st century?


When you test drive it from a friend who fixed something and ends up breaking the AC. Thankfully got a different car.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Ribak said:


> It's a requirement in DC....but you can get away with Metallica in most other places.





Cableguynoe said:


> I see what you did there...


Trapped Under Ice??? 



Rakos said:


> Aren't there prairie schooners out there..?
> 
> A little wind and magic happens...
> 
> ...


I'm sure they turned out just fine.









(My wife bought me a T Shirt with this on it...greatest gift she ever gave me)


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

I remember my inspections didn’t check the AC , but for myself in California I can’t survive without AC.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> Trapped Under Ice???
> 
> I'm sure they turned out just fine.
> View attachment 195413
> ...


I used to love that game as a kid on the PC lol





I was a little ahead of my years so i was playing pretty young


----------



## Smith Johnson (Jan 17, 2018)

Alvadore34 said:


> Hi guys, I've decided to drive for uber but my car doesn't have AC. You guys think uber gonna approve my car or I should buy another car?
> Thanks


Yes why not! AC is mandatory for UBER car. In summer session, all the customers book AC cabs.


----------



## Alvadore34 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you all guys I got a brand new car so I don't have any problem now.


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Wasn't listed as a requirement under the "basics", but was listed under "UberX". Inspectors never mentioned it. My car is an '09 Kia Spectra stripper, no A/C. I grew up with windows down, but I know today's snowflakes don't like the wind in their hair, so I only drive when it's cool enough. I've had not a single complaint, but I am getting a little bigger car with A/C (Hyundai Sonata) next week, so I can drive whenever.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

Alvadore34 said:


> Hi guys, I've decided to drive for uber but my car doesn't have AC. You guys think uber gonna approve my car or I should buy another car?
> Thanks


I did the inspection with the Uber mechanic-he did not check heat/AC. That being said, however, your passengers will want it. What car do you have without AC????


----------

